# Watermelon Strawberry Wine



## djrockinsteve (Nov 9, 2012)

This turned out awesome so thought I'd share. The secret is to use Seeded Watermelon and skimp on the fruit near the rine. Also this must be kept cool from beginning thru during fermentation. 


For 6 Gallons 1.070 starting gravity

8 pounds Sliced and destemmed frozen strawberries

48 pounds of cut, derined frozen seeded watermelon

1 cup washed raisins

21 drops pectic enzyme

80 ounces of inverted sugar in as little water as possible (@12 cups)

5 teaspoons yeast nutrient

9 teaspoons acid blend

Lalvin EC-1118 yeast

Place frozen watermelon and strawberries in a bucket. Seal and keep cool. Next day add more fruit. Repeat 12 hours later until all fruit is in 1 or 2 buckets. Add raisins. 

Once mostly thawed add inverted sugar and nutrients/acid blend. 

Once completely thawed add enzyme. 

Rehydrate yeast. Add

Stir daily but keep cool and keep lid on but slightly open. 

Remove any pulp and seeds @1.020-1.030

Do this by pouring must thru a large spaghetti strainer. Pour all yeast sediment in as well. 

Once at 1.000 stir we'll and add 1 teaspoon super ferment. 

Snap on lid w/airlock. Leave alone 3 days keeping cool. 

Rack to clear and sulfite. (1/4 teaspoon)

6 weeks later rack off of sediment add additional sulfite. (Pinch)

(I had to top off with 1 bottle strawberry peach wine)

Age 6 months. 

Back sweeten to 1.010 or to your desire. 
Final ph 3.61
.825% Acid
10%ABV

Add sorbate
Wait a week to a month and bottle.


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you have any left?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie said:


> Do you have any left?



Bringing one to the get together.


----------

